# This has been the worst weekend ever!!



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Late Saturday night, our Lab, Daisey, got loose and got hit by a car. She was killed instantly. We actually heard the car hit her. It sounded like a gunshot. It was so loud! They were speeding, and never even bothered to stop. I hope the accident did LOTS of damage to their car. There should be a special punishment for people like them. :exploding: :exploding: She was the best dog, so sweet and gentle. Burying your baby is the most horrible experience ever. A neighbor's dog has been coming around recently. They don't confine him, and he had started bothering Daisey. We think she was trying to get after him, because she didn't run, or attempt to run across the road normally, when she would be out with us. She was more my husband's dog, so I've been trying not to cry and make it worse for him. It really stinks! We've tried to be good pet parents and neighbors, and keep our babies confined, teach them good manners, like not to jump on people when they visit, no barking etc. The one time Daisey gets loose, she gets killed. Our yard always has our neighbors' dogs roaming around in it, and they're all just fine. I'm sorry, I know I'm rambling on. I'm just so frustrated and sad! :smcry: :smcry: Our Yorkie, Allie absolutely adored her. Daisey would let Allie crawl on her and chew on her ears. She was a very very special dog.[attachment=41599:IMGP0078.JPG]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear that. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Rest In Peace Sweet Daisy :heart: 

I'm so sorry for your loss. Daisy was beautiful. :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i am soo sorry!!!! My thoughts are with you and hubby *hugs you*


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh no :shocked: I'm so sorry :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

How absolutely awful for you - I'm so sorry :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: It sounds like Daisy never knew what hit her and
probably had no time to feel any pain, not that that's much consolation. RIP, Daisy - your people loved you :heart: very much.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Daisy. R.I.P sweet girl :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I feel so sorry for you, your husband, and your little Yorkie. I'm glad Daisey had a very wonderful life with your family. Rest in Peace, Daisey.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

RIP, Daisey. You were such a beauty.

I hope your heart mends soon. :grouphug:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss :grouphug: . My very first dog was a much loved black lab . Sarah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am SO SORRY!!! :crying 2: My heart goes out to you and your family as i know this is a horrible shock to you all.
What a beauty Daisey is and that photo is so sweet of her and your Allie together. You can see they had a special bond. 

RIP Beautiful Girl


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry about Daisey. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry this has happened. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Rita


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Daisy. Hugs from me 'n Tanner.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry. That is just so tragic and heartbreaking. :smcry: Daisy was beautiful. :heart: 

You and your husband will be in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

OMG... I'm am so so so so sorry... how terrible... I hope you start feeling better soon.. I can't imagine how you must be feeling.. I pray the Holy Spirit comforts you and your family!


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Daisy. RIP sweet girl. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no! I am so sorry about this accident. Very sad!

RIP Daisy


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. Daisey was a beautiful girl. I will keep you and your husband in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so sorry for you loss. I don't even know what to say....it's just too sad :smcry: 
Daisy was a beautiful girl.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh my gosh, i am so sorry about Daisy!!! So sorry for your loss. May Daisy Rest in Peace!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry this happened to Daisy. It's so sad.
Hugs to you, your husband and little Allie. 
Jane & The Girls


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

iam very sad for your loss i had a little one hit by a car my little beagle she was just ababy so i know how you fell the lady hitmy dog was also driving fast some how he got out of the house before i could get her she was hit i wish people would watch and i wish there could be something done about this. you and your husband are in my prayers also .


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry for your loss of Daisy


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so, so sorry...


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of Daisy, my brother and my son both have black labs, they are such sweet dogs, just remember she knows how much you loved her!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

very sad  jo


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm SOOOO sorry! That is just HORRIBLE. :crying: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh my goodness...I am so deeply sorry for the loss of your beautiful Daisey. My deepest condolences. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: 
Rest in peace sweet Daisey :heart:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Daisy. My heart goes out to you and your family. :grouphug: Jill


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry :crying 2:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying 2: things happen so fast :crying: Your Daisey was beautiful, I'm so sorry, I know my precious Muffy welcomed her to the bridge :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Beautiful, beautiful Daisy. It never ceases to just sting my heart when I read that an SM member has lost their beloved pet. Your little Yorkie is going to be so lonely..........please know that we care and wish that God heals your heart :tender: :tender: :tender: at a time like this. I am so sorry. Rest in Peace, Sweet Daisy!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am very sorry for your loss. How tragic. :grouphug:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

:sLo_grouphug3: Thank you everyone for all your thoughts and prayers. I apologize for the rambling post last night. I just get so frustrated sometimes about all this. She was a special dog. Guests at our house were always amazed at how sweet, well mannered, and gentle she was. Now my babies miss their big "sister", and we can't even explain to them what happened. They(Allie in particular) will just stare out the gate looking for her. It's so sad.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How very sad. RIP darling Daisey.


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

:crying: I am so very sorry to see this. My eyes (sniff, sniff) are all watery from reading what happened. What an awful day, just awful.


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

:crying: I am so very sorry to see this. My eyes (sniff, sniff) are all watery from reading what happened. What an awful day, just awful.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

How sad. I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that! :grouphug: My thoughts are with you and your family :grouphug:


----------

